# English Critique - NEW photos!



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Couple more




And loping around one handed cause we are western!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

take this picture, and pick up your other rein. this shows how upright you can sit when on the flat. no reason you should not sit the same way with two reins. 











your lower leg is really nice and solid!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

You don't feel my leg is too far back? I'm getting other critiques that my lower leg is not good at all, even though that is where its comfortable, and I can grip with it comfortably there.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not good to critique but I love your matchy matchy  very cute.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Your shoulders look like one drops lower than the other. Try to keep your upper half level and subtle and your lower half will follow. Your stirrups now look too short. Lower your stirrups a hole or two and stretch your heel way down and push with your calf to drive your horse forward. It looks like when you squeeze your leg, your heels are coming up (probably due to short stirrups). Personally I would bring your elbows in closer to your side. I also see a lot of inconsistency of your hand placement. Consistency is key and theres no reason to pick your hands up that high (looking at the last cantering picture in the first post). Also, roll your shoulders back and down. You look good just need to work on the little stuff! I think longer stirrups will help you a lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> You don't feel my leg is too far back? I'm getting other critiques that my lower leg is not good at all, even though that is where its comfortable, and I can grip with it comfortably there.


 in the picture I reposted, your heel is right under your shoulder. perfect.

there is a 90 degree bend behind your knee, which to me is ok. you might be ok longer, but I do not see it as bad for hunt seat.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think you look pretty good. Looks like in a couple you lean forward with your top half a little (But I'm worlds worst for not keeping my shoulders back!) and looking down a bit, but other than that, looking good 

1st picture in your second post is great!


----------



## Eclair (Jun 22, 2015)

Your two point is actually a three point/half seat but it looks good ;-)

Also PLEASE wear a helmet.


----------

